# 24v vrt transplant



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*24v VRT/Mk3 transplant **PICS***

Hi guys...
been searching for info regarding the above... basically I want to fit a 24v vrt motor into my mk3 std vr... the vrt motor is coming from a mk4 chassis...
my concerns are:
mounting points? both g/box and motor?
wiring?
Is this possible without bucketful of sweat and cash... or should I just turbocharge my current lump... std as she stands...
Thanks!


_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 9:31 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRar6ix* »_Hi guys...
Is this possible without bucketful of sweat and cash... 
Thanks!


no


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

Just turbo your current VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

why would you want the 24v? i would stay with the good old 12v vr


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_why would you want the 24v?

Because if you swap in a 24v and boost it, magical things happen in everyone else pants when they see this as your engine bay


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (NorthernGTI)*

haha never even noticed the tdi badge.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_
Because if you swap in a 24v and boost it, magical things happen in everyone else pants when they see this as your engine bay










I guess if you into that then sure, why not


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VW_Sporting)*

reason being the 24v is already boosted complete with standalone coming from a wrecked mk4... my 12v mk3 is std but have all the goodies to boost, but not yet fitted...








and I think 24vT in a mk3 rocks!


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

well if it has stand alone already then your all set. what are you waiting for









and search for a fabbed tranny mount bracket since you will need one. other than that it uses all of the MK3 VR mount brackets


_Modified by elliMX191 at 7:19 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (elliMX191)*

Thanks elliMX191 and guys...








Will keep you updated!


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

Hi guys...
ok.. fitted the motor over the weekend... went pretty well... except for a couple of misplaced bolts







and a lot of sweat...
motor sits in pretty well and uses all the old 12v mountings... except for the front one where the fatter 24v oil cooler came in the way, I think elliMX191 had the same issue with the R32 transplant... I'm actually thinking of using a thinner 12v oil cooler instead od modding the front mount... what do you guys think?
Will post some progress pics


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

ditch the stock oil cooler? get a external cooler + thermostatic adapter?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (vonfulk)*

will still have to use the 12v cooler as the 24v cooler is too fat... although like in your thread the oe cooler was deleted... 
will the 12v cooler fit on the 24v block/base that a 24v cooler use to be









Oops Oops!!!! looks like the oe cooler gets tossed completly with an external cooler...







the adapter fills that place... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 3:19 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VW_Sporting)*

because the 24v also has a better head design and will make more power then a 12v at the same boost level http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (sinisterh22a)*

pics as promissed...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (VeeRar6ix)*

why stop at the motor? arches to be flared for the new wheelies... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 6:30 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice, thats what my 24v swap looks like at this point... not done lol..


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

Cool man...








are you running the 24v harness?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

some more pics...
Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Oil feed, in the way of the mk3 mounting
















Plan







???








Nice fit!!!!!!!!!!
















Stock Sachs 12v clutch










_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 9:49 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

I have the 24v harness, a 12v harness, and SDS standalone... im not sure what im gonna be running, because if i run the 24v stuff, i will need the ABS unit because the engine will cut out at 4100 rpms if i dont have it... thats what i heard, so im debating weather to use the 12v stuff or the standalone...


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

what are the turbo specs?


----------



## Airogents (Jul 24, 2006)

oh my...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

A lot of hard work to get the 24v valve harness working, like you said, you'll need a Mk4 ABS unit to prevent the 4000rpm limiter, 12v will work, you'll loose VVT and a good 20Hp (i've heard) amongst other things... standalone would be a really good option for turbo like what I did... 
You can read up on my standalone on http://www.perfectpower.com/products/xms.asp 


_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 9:20 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

Turbo specs are: super H trin intake wheel, AR 50 housing, .69 exhaust housing and a stage 2 wheel (for now)...

























































The mk4 mount that was ditched








_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 9:29 PM 9-11-2007_


_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 1:41 AM 9-12-2007_


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

Can Perfect Power standalone control VVT? some standalone systems dont. like ive heard that SDS (the one i have) only can control the exhaust timing...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

I've spoken to the guys who reckon their ECU can be set up to trigger VVT at specified RPM ranges... so I guess it is possible until its tried...


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

Nice! ive heard the standalone system i have can not control the VVT, so im a little bummed







. But if i go turbo, that wont be much of an issue...


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

well your car will run without it... the negatives will be poor fuel consumption, loss of HP so far that I know of...
could you perhaps run the 24v harness just for VVT while still running standalone?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

cool 24v swap thread!
http://www.the-corrado.net/for...33931
Thanks GC!!


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRar6ix* »_well your car will run without it... the negatives will be poor fuel consumption, loss of HP so far that I know of...
could you perhaps run the 24v harness just for VVT while still running standalone?









hmmmm? not sure about that... i know you can add a manual switch to change the timing whenever you want, but its sorta a ticking time bomb, it has worked great for some, but it all blows up for others.. im not gonna risk it lol.


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

sorry guys... its been a while with updates








but here are a few more update pics:
Transporter vent








The new wheels are too fat for the standard Mk3 arches, so we flared them out a little...
































sorry for the ricey front door decals














they are on their way out ASAP!!!!
more pics to follow soon...










_Modified by VeeRar6ix at 12:03 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

Can anyone please tell me if the sandwitch adapter for the external oil cooler off a 12v block will fit on the 24v block?.....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

yes it will, i used my 12v oil sandwich plate on my r32 motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so I'm guessing all three blocks are using the same size threads?
thanks for the info...


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

Damn what happend to this???


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (ilde10)*

update on its way...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 24v vrt transplant (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_
Because if you swap in a 24v and boost it, magical things happen in everyone else pants when they see this as your engine bay









borrowing this for my sig
















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:03 PM 9-18-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:04 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 24v VRT/Mk3 transplant **PICS** (VeeRar6ix)*

let me know if u run into issues i have a 24v in my mk2 2door jetta


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v VRT/Mk3 transplant **PICS** (2doorV6)*

so update time...
I have officially ditched the 24vT project... oem and performance parts were a nightmare to source where I am... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I have now started a 12vT project cos 12v engines and parts are easily sourced...( and I just lurve 12v )








I will start another build up thread soon...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 24v VRT/Mk3 transplant **PICS** (VeeRar6ix)*

Should of muscled through your obstacles, but I can understand, all the OEM replacement parts required on my build ran me $2-3k alone.


----------

